# Nokipalo - meaning



## LilianaB

Hello, Is there a word nokipalo or something similar to it. What does it mean. Do you know anything about the etymology of this word. Thank you.


----------



## kirahvi

Yes, nokipalo is Finnish.

Nokipalo is a noun, it means soot burning inside a chimney. 

noki = soot
palo = burn (noun)


----------



## Hakro

According to my dictionary it's chimney fire in English.


----------



## LilianaB

In English, are you sure? There is a town with that name I think in Finland. Thank you. So you think it will be a variety of fire?


----------



## kirahvi

Yes. That's definitely what it means.

Although I don't know of a town with that name, I have to admit. A quick search on google only brought back fire related hits.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you. There was a character in a game with that name.


----------

